# ***mins engineer needed



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi folks im looking for someone who can work on a ***mins 350 engine on a tug im looking to buy
she will require a full service and i will require spare parts
there is also a chance to accompany the tug to its new home in greece but this will not be for at least 2 years
can anyone help me
my best regards
peter
contact me by private message


----------

